# DIVER hunting viedos ?



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Looking for diver hunting viedos or dvds .


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They don't really exist. A guy could make a killing if he made a good one since the market is wide open. There's a few divers shot on the duckmen videos...I think it's the 3rd one where they light up a flock of ringbills (or blackjacks as they call them). There's a few diver hunts on some of the WW's but I think mostly for sea ducks.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

It seems like theres a lot of goose and mallard videos but I would also be interested in getting a good diver video. Does anyone know of any?


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

The only thing close i've found is the swampers they shoot, ringnecks,bufflehead,eider, oldsquaw,scoters,and goldeneye. And a hell of alot of geese. But it's like the movie was made by a deaf man they only talk two or three times. I guess if you like action packed hunts this is what you're looking for. We'll all have to get together and film our own diver hunts


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I like the Swampers videos... In talking with them here this past summer I think that you'll probably see bigger and better videos by them to follow.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I found a great viedo, buts it's only fifty minitues long. They hunt strictly divers, not seaducks. It's on www.mightylayoutboys.com And i found a viedo where they scull on, redheads, bluebills, bufflehead,goldeneye, and mallards, and coot.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

big ben, where would you happen to find a video that was made by a deaf man, as personally i am deaf and am interested to see how he did, if he only talked 2 or 3 times, i would have encourged him to talk and give tips but never thought there would be a deaf person making a hunting video. thanks


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm sorry they aren't deaf, i was just reffering how little they talk compared to other hunting viedos. Did not mean to offend anyone. They just barely talk. In an hour and a half viedo they probbally talk a third of the time. In the fifty eight minitue viedo, i don't think they talk more than 3 and a half minitues.


----------

